# Asking for help for a good cause



## reddwil (Mar 10, 2011)

First off, Sorry if this gets long....

Over the past three years I have lost my father, two uncles and three cousins all to cancer. In November my mother was diagnosed with stage four lung cancer. Seems like it never ends. Last Friday I took my mother for her chemo treatment. I was shocked to my core at the number of children and young adults who were there recieving treatment. As we sat there I struck up a conversation with a young lady of 19, who has been battling cancer since she was 11. As we talked she noticed the pen I was using doing crosswords with. She said she would love to have one, So being me I gave it to her. In thanking me she said something that eat me to my soul. She said that it was the little things that people done that "Gave her Hope".  Needless to say I didn't sleep much and came up with a plan that I can do. This past Monday, I took 25 pens and passed them out to the patients at the Oncoligist office. My daughter even got involved by making and donating croched hats for the kids who have lost there hair. The thank you's and kind words were overwhelming.

So here's my plan and where I need your help. I want to make more pens to donate to these young people who bravely fight for the lives. 

I DO NOT WANT MONEY, This is not meant to be a Fundraiser. But if you can, just clean up your shop. Find those old blanks, cheap kits, acrylics, extra parts, nibs, clips, tubes, that stash of slimlines that won't sell. What ever you have laying around that you won't use that can be made into a pen, send it to me. I will make the pens, but I simply can not afford to buy all the materials my self. Make some and donate yourself. 

My neighbor who is a printer has agreed to donate business cards with the IAP logo and the back will read..

Pen's of Hope

On behalf of the Member's of the International Association of Penturners.
Please accept this handmade pen as a token of our caring support.
www.penturners.org

My plan is to take the next batch to either Scotish Rite Childrens Hospital or Egelston Childres Hospital here in Atlanta. And Please if anyone has any suggestions, comments or ideas, please share.

PM if you can Help


----------



## azamiryou (Mar 10, 2011)

reddwil said:


> My neighbor who is a printer has agreed to donate business cards with the IAP logo and the back will read..
> 
> Pen's of Hope
> 
> ...



Please make sure it says, "Pens of Hope" - no apostrophe.

I assume this will be an ongoing thing? I'd like to contribute, but I have so many things going on right now it might be a while before I can get it done.

Also, please accept my condolences on all your losses.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kent:
I am sure there is some unused parts and blanks in my shop that I don't use. I can't really make the pens right now as penmaking is my only source of income.

I can however supply you with some stuff that I will never make. Please send me a PM with how to get them to you.

I can't go to the "Big Kids Complex": Egleston, Scotish Rite and Children's Hospital without coming out crying.

FWIW: If you contact Ronald McDonald House, that organization is also deeply committed to the children's hospitals. They may even be willing to help us defray some costs or at minimum get our pens to the most deserving. We had a dear friend that had almost every organ in his body transplanted from age 6 till age 12. RMH, (and Life Flight) was with him through his entire journey, from the excellent hospitals in Georgia, Mayo Clinic and Pittsburgh Medical Center.


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 10, 2011)

PM me your address. I will come up with something to help. I may buy some slimlines from Woodtruningz or something, so it will be a few days, but I will definitely help out.


----------



## burgerman (Mar 10, 2011)

Kent, 

My condolences for your losses.  

I've been looking for a good way to get my excess blanks and kits into the hands
of someone or some organization that would really need them or use them for a good 
cause.  This sounds like an excellent cause.  I know this will involve a lot of time on your part, not only in making the pens, but also in the organizing the distribution of them.  My compliments to you for taking on such a charitable and worthwhile endeavor.  

I have many blanks that I know I will never use.   Same with kits.  I have quite a few euro kits and I just don't like making them any more.  I even have a few euro kits with the blanks already drilled, glued and squared -- just need to be turned and finished.  

Pls send me a PM so I will know how to get this stuff to you.  

Thanks,


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Mar 10, 2011)

I can definitely find something that would help you out! PM me with your info and I will make sure to get a package heading your way. Thank you for what you are putting into this and good luck!


----------



## sgimbel (Mar 10, 2011)

Reddwil,  I can help you get some of this stuff turned.  I am disabled and have lots of time on my hands.  My wheelchair lifts me to the perfect place to turn.  PM me if you want help.  Maybe we could stop some double postage.


----------



## Steve Busey (Mar 10, 2011)

Kent, if you can make it to the meeting next month, post this over in the Georgia local chapter forum - I'm sure a bunch of us can bring stuff for you.


----------



## spnemo (Mar 10, 2011)

I can contribute some blanks and kits.  PM me with shipping info.


----------



## titan2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Another place to consider is St. Jude's........

Send me a PM and I'll get some stuff winging their way to you this weekend!


Barney


----------



## Boz (Mar 10, 2011)

Send a PM I am sure there are some blanks that I can spare for a good cause.
Mark


----------



## BKelley (Mar 10, 2011)

Ken,

Count me in for some wood blanks.  PM me with mailing instructions.  God bless you.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 10, 2011)

Animefan and I will try and do a few, and don't forget there's this place in Memphis Tn called St.Judes, they are one of the countrys biggest childrens Oncology centers around.I know we have some members closer to Memphis than me.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate cancer.

I stupidly ordered the 30 funline kits and now have no intention of ever using them.  Was just trying to think of a way to make good use of them.

I also have a few wood blanks.  PM with address and I'll send them.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 10, 2011)

if someone will send me some kits, I will be happy to turn as many as I get kits for.........


----------



## burgerman (Mar 10, 2011)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> if someone will send me some kits, I will be happy to turn as many as I get kits for.........


 
David,   I got your PM.  I'll be happy to send you the euro kits I have with 
           the blanks already drilled and glued and ready to turn, then you 
           can forward them on to Reddwil.    I'll PM you when I am ready to
           ship.   Thanks for agreeing to turn them!


----------



## reddwil (Mar 10, 2011)

Let me just that I am overwhelmed at the response I got today. The generosity of members on here always amaze me. My son made contact with Scottish Rite and Children's Health Care of Atlanta today. And we were able to get contacts for when the pens are ready to take down there. I am waiting for a call back from the Ronald McDonald House. I am posting several Higher end pens that I have made to be auctioned off and the proceeds will go towards more material to make pens. 

I would love to see this be a long term thing, much as the Pens for Troops.  Please help pass the word along

Thanks Everyone and God Bless

Ps, If I failed to PM everyone back, please let me know


----------



## SGM Retired (Mar 10, 2011)

PM me your shipping information and I'll get to turning some pens to send to you ASAP. 
Gary


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 11, 2011)

*OK*



OLDMAN5050 said:


> if someone will send me some kits, I will be happy to turn as many as I get kits for.........


 David, I'll stick a few extra in with the kits I'm sending for the troops.


----------



## keithlong (Mar 11, 2011)

When I get these pens for the troops turned, I will be glad to turn some also. I will get back with you then.


----------



## clayton717 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have time to turn any myself but would like to help out. I have some blanks wood and acrylics I will send. I may be able to dig up a few kits as well. Please pm me address and I'll get them sent out.
Clayton


----------



## Polarys425 (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a very good idea, and i know the recipients will enjoy them very much. I would like to encourage people to turn pens if possible and send them to Reddwil to distribute. I can already see him getting buried in kits.

Also, as a longtime monthly donor to St. Judes, i would like to encourage our members to become a "Partner in Hope", or at least make a one time donation. Its as easy as clicking the red "donate now" button at the top right hand corner of their website.

As for the pen project, i'll see what i have. I've cut back on my penturning since being laid off and my supply has dwindled somewhat.


----------



## burgerman (Mar 13, 2011)

*Items on the way - Pens for Hope*

Kent (reddwil), 

There's a medium flat-rate box filled with blanks, a couple kits, some boxes
and other pen stuff headed your way in tomorrow's mail. I even through in some antler.  I hope all this helps.  Thanks very much for taking the time to do this.  

David (OLDMAN5050), 

There's a box headed your way with a dozen kits, with blanks, ready to be
turned.  Thanks also to you for giving your time to turn these pens.  I'm sure the recipients will be very happy to receive them. 

Kent, Please keep us posted as to how Pens for Hope is going.  If you can post any feedback you get from the kids, that would be great!


----------



## reddwil (Mar 14, 2011)

Gary (G1Pens) I got your shipment Saturday, Thanks again, they will make some great looking pens. I will update as this progresses. Please continue to pass the word along. And thanks to everyone who has contributed so far and to those that have stepped up to make pens also.


----------



## reddwil (Mar 14, 2011)

Clayton717 and Boz, you packages arrived today. Thank you Again.


----------



## reddwil (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Frank and Barney, got your packages today, and wow. There are going to be some very happy kids.


----------



## Pete275 (Mar 16, 2011)

THis one hits close to home with me. PM me with an address and I'll send whatever I can . I too hate this disease.

Wayne


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kent, I missed out on your post when I was away down south.  

First, so sorry about your loss and the troubles life has thrown at you.  

I got some stuff I can send you.  Please give me a PM with your contact info and I will get them out.


----------



## spnemo (Mar 17, 2011)

I sent out a medium flat rate box on Tuesday.  Hope it helps.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 17, 2011)

*PM*

Kent:  I've only been at this about a year so don't have a lot of extra stuff, But, I can send three or four kits and fifteen or twenty blanks.  I need "where to ship"   Thanks and God Bless!!  Children and Senior Seniors are my soft spots.


----------



## reddwil (Apr 19, 2011)

Just a Quick Update.

So far 50 pens have went out to the kids. 30 are packaged and ready for take to Childrens Health care on the 28th. Camp Sunshine has there staff meeting today, to determine what events they have that I can attend to hand out pens. They have also asked for a pen turning demo for there summer camp, So I may call on a few of you local turners to help me out with that. Thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 22, 2011)

I lost my daughter to G.B, cancer in November after and 8 month long fight. I am doing what I can to provide her group of caring friends here with pens, stoppers and anything they will accept, in Rhonda's honor. 
I am in the midst of a final 30 pen order(and my last big order). I will send anything that you need. Blanks, kits? You tell me and I will happily send. Honored to be of any help.
PM with info.
thanks Russ


----------



## LeeR (Apr 22, 2011)

sgimbel said:


> Reddwil,  I can help you get some of this stuff turned.  I am disabled and have lots of time on my hands.  My wheelchair lifts me to the perfect place to turn.  PM me if you want help.  Maybe we could stop some double postage.



Scott,

I would be happy to send you some kits and blanks.  I am at my daughter's today, but back home later, and could put a package together to send. Please PM me your mailing address.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 22, 2011)

I am a strapping young man with plenty of elbow grease to spare! Unfortunately I don't have the monetary resources needed to buy the kits. Blanks on the other hand, I have TONS of. I would be more than happy to turn, finish and assemble ANY kits that are sent my way. Slims, Euros, whatever...bring em on!

Scott Morgan
4710 Millenium View Ct.
Snellville, GA 30039


----------



## reddwil (Apr 22, 2011)

Scott Morgan, I'll PM you my phone #, Call me, swing by the house and I'll give you some kits. I have about 20 slim kits, I've got about a dozen ready to turn if you want some of those also.  

Scott(Sgimble) I haven't forgot about you. I'm trying to sell some of my collection to raise more money for kits. We're having a family reunion on Easter Sunday, and they usually wipe me out. So i"ll try to get some kits ordered next week and send your way also.


----------



## sseamen (May 5, 2011)

*Pens for Hope*

Kent,

I'm deelpy involved in the Freedom Pen Project, but I will mention this at the next Turnathon on Redstone Arsenal. Maybe we can split off some support for this also.

In the meantime, If you want to PM me an address (or addresses) I have a pretty good assortment of wood blanks I can supply. Nothing exotic, most of the wood comes from local backyards or are scraps from a local cabinet maker but they make really good looking pens and the connection 'From my backyard to you' helps with the soldiers and may strike a cord with the kids.

BTW, Have you mentioned this project on the Sawmill Creek forum? I believe they were fundamentally involved in getting the Freedom Pen Project nationally recognized. I think this project deserves just as wide an audience as Freedom Pens. The more people who see it, the more it will catch on, and more kids will get a smile on their faces.

One last thing. Slimlines are often shunned by penturners but they lend themselves extremely well to this sort of thing. They are probably the least expensive kits and yet they allow a wide variety of shapes to be turned. The turner is less forced to follow the lines of the pen then he is with a euro style kit. A lot of the slimlines I turn for Freedom Pens have a somewhat bulbose shape just behind the nib. They are modeled on the big blue plastic fountain pens we used when I was in first grade (most of you are probably to young to have had those pens  ) That shape makes the pen easy to hold for younger, older, and/or physically challenged users. Some of the pens in MorganGrafixx's first batch for this project exhibit these shape variations.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (May 5, 2011)

Update:
I dropped off 13 pens ready to go to the kids Tuesday night. Kent gave me a handfull more kits to crank out. Of those, I now have 4 more ready to go! I think I have somewhere around 10 or so more kits to make from this recent batch. Keep 'em coming and I'll keep "turning" them out!
BTW, the pens are a mix of my own wood, Kent's pours, Brooks' pours and donated blanks of all types from folks all over the place!


----------



## sseamen (May 5, 2011)

reddwil said:


> Just a Quick Update.
> 
> So far 50 pens have went out to the kids. 30 are packaged and ready for take to Childrens Health care on the 28th. Camp Sunshine has there staff meeting today, to determine what events they have that I can attend to hand out pens. They have also asked for a pen turning demo for there summer camp, So I may call on a few of you local turners to help me out with that. Thanks again for everyones help.


 
I finally (after my post) finished reading the rest of the thread. I'm not as 'local as many since I'm over in Huntsville, AL. But I would be willing to help at Camp Sunshine if you need a body with a mini lathe or two (work calendar permitting).  I also know a couple of real retirees (retired retired) who might be prevailed upon to assits if they don't have conflicting volunteer events.


----------



## reddwil (May 24, 2011)

*Update;*

Over 50 pens were handed out at the Brain Tumor Foundation for Children this past Saturday in Atlanta. I would Like to share an email I recieved afterwards. This Lady is Thanking all of you not just me. I spoke with her last night regarding the pen she requested. She cried, when she heard that the pens were made from donations from Penturners from all over the country. It was hard for her to believe that so many of us care enough to do something like this. AND NO, I refused to take payment for the pen she asked for. Its my Rule #1. No one with cancer will pay for a pen from me.



 Mr Wilson I hope this email finds you in great spirit and even better health. I know that you have no idea of who I am but I wanted to say THANK YOU. From the bottom of my HEART THANK YOU. My name is Trishunna Ayers and on yesterday I went to a picnic that the Brain Tumor Foundation For Children was hosting. I ran into Tina Buck (mother of Sofie Buck). You see I also lost my child to brain cancer it will be a year on the 12th of June. His name was Sterling and he was an amazing gift to me he was my only child and he was my hero. Tina told me of how you began making the beautiful pens because you wanted to help out in some way. I began journaling during Sterling's amazing journey because that was the only way I knew how to stay somewhat sane amongst all the insanity going on around me. I was recently diagnosed with thyroid cancer myself and had surgery to remove the cancer. The surgery was very successful and I will have to undergo radiation treatment  starting in a few weeks to make sure they got it all, but I am grateful to be alive. I saw your beautifully crafted pens and I would like to purchase one for myself for two reasons. The first being that anyone with such a talent willing to give of themselves needs to be patronized and the second being I am a pen fanatic and I want to journal down my journey so I can eventually turn it into a book. I am unsure of how your process works but pink and purple are my favorite colors. I will gladly pay you for your work and I would love to pass your card around. I appreciate you for thinking of the surviving kids because they have embarked upon a voyage that no person willingly wants to take. Yet they do it with such style and grace and bravery that we as adults still marvel at. Again I want to say Thank You. If you decide that you have the time I will gladly purchase a pen. Have a WONDERFULLY BLESSED DAY

Sincerely
Trishunna E. Ayers
Picnic this past Saturday



Thanks To Jonathan Brooks for making and donating the pink/purple blank


----------

